# Do I NEED a return flight?



## stepee (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband is already in Christchurch and has a temporary work visa. I am trying to sort out my travel arrangements to join him, but am getting conflicting advice. Do I have to buy a return ticket? I am a British passport holder, which entitles me to visit for 6 months.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## stepee (Jul 25, 2011)

Posted this in the wrong place, sorry!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stepee said:


> Posted this in the wrong place, sorry!


I've moved it for you


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you are traveling without documents permitting you to stay in the country you need some proof of onward travel within your 6 months.


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi! I am new to this so sorry I have done this wrong! My wife and I are also trying to secure work so that we can apply for an essential work visa, if we are unsuccessful where would we stand with going out and sourcing work within the 6 months and applying for the visa whilst we Are out there?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Joeday76 said:


> Hi! I am new to this so sorry I have done this wrong! My wife and I are also trying to secure work so that we can apply for an essential work visa, if we are unsuccessful where would we stand with going out and sourcing work within the 6 months and applying for the visa whilst we Are out there?


I don't understand your question and how it relates to the OP. are you asking if you can travel to NZ and look for a job while on a 6-month visitors visa? If so, yes, you can. In relation to the original question, you would need to arrive with proof of onward journey at some point before or when your 6-month visa expires.


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Again sorry, this is my first post so can't start a thread of my own yet so tried to find a post that might be similar! You did answer my question though so thanks for that! As far as we have seen you can't get an open ticket so would maybe have to get a return ticket and just deal with having to pay extra if we find work.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> I don't understand your question and how it relates to the OP. are you asking if you can travel to NZ and look for a job while on a 6-month visitors visa? If so, yes, you can. In relation to the original question, you would need to arrive with proof of onward journey at some point before or when your 6-month visa expires.


I'd say you can look for work, but you can't actually work! If you're under 30 maybe look at coming out on a working holiday visa.


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers for that! Sadly I'm over 30 and plan to come over on my wife's visa with our 2 young children! We are aiming for september so will do everything possible to find work first as we are 100% committed to making this work for us! My brother is a NZ citizen and we can stay with him for a month, I was just thinking source work there as a worst case scenario!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

stepee said:


> My husband is already in Christchurch and has a temporary work visa. I am trying to sort out my travel arrangements to join him, but am getting conflicting advice. Do I have to buy a return ticket? I am a British passport holder, which entitles me to visit for 6 months.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Why didn't you get a temp work visa when he applied for his? that is what most partners and spouses do. Apply for a work visa on the back of his and you can stay for as long as he does, otherwise you're just a tourist and will need a return ticket.

How's he finding it working in Christchurch?


----------



## stepee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, travelling tomorrow, so will see what happens with the arrangements I've made.


----------

